# PISSED OFF



## wordstew (Jul 29, 2002)

Decapitating Nick Berg
When are we gonna drop a few thousand 500lb bombs and let them know we mean business.
Either dust em or get the hell out.


----------



## futureofficer04 (Mar 8, 2004)

I strongly agree with you on that one.


----------



## CapeCodPolice (Oct 29, 2003)

:evil: M.O.A.B. :twisted:


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

NO NO NO CapeCodPolice is right! for those of u who do not know what it is--take it from an EOD man we do not need 500, 1000 or even 2000 lb bombs, chemical weapons or even nukes. we just need to pull out every single coalition member outta the AOR. We need to start using the MOAB. The MOAB ( Massive Ordnance-Air Burst or the nickname: Mother Of All Bombs) is 21,000 lb "conventional Bomb" it is the largest Non-Nuke in the U.S. inventory. It is still in the testing phase (there has been 2 dropped for training/testing). But the fact it is in testing doesn't really matter because during Operation Desert Storm the GBU 21 (Bunker Buster) was still in testing and development stage and after 1000's of sorties they fly boys were still having trouble hitting bunkered targets. So even though the testing was not complete they built a few and shipped them over so fast that when they arrived in country the explosives had not finished curing yet. So i say start using it, this sucker would level small cities!


----------



## union1 (Sep 18, 2002)

LONG LIVE HARRY TRUMAN!! Atleast he would have the balls to nuke them 

This november i'll be voting for Jay Severin.


----------



## mopar6972 (May 6, 2003)

I prefer the tried and true method.......how about a hundred or so of these babies dropping some goodies over your house?


----------



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

Did anyone see the video of Berg?  I wish I didn't see it but curiosity killed me. I'm kind of contradicting myself here, since I did see it, but why does CNN have it on their website, for the whole world to see? I don't think that's right. But who am I to say?


----------



## 40th MPOC#309 (Aug 7, 2002)

F%^$*()% P*[email protected]*^#! didn't even have the balls to show us their faces! Calling these SCUMBAGS animals is an insult to the animal species. A rat has more class.... :evil:


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

There is no animal, no insect that would have committed such an indiscriminant act of pure savagery like that against another of its species. Implausible inhumanity is the only way I can describe it. Is President Bush so naïve in thinking he'll be able to bring a representative, constitutional democracy to a people that are 4000 years behind modern civilization? 18 Middle Eastern Countries, and not one with a representative form of government.

I wish we would stop trying to appease and either fight to WIN this damn war or get our boys the hell out!

MOAB, Tomahawk, ICBM, take your pick, or use em all, but no more Marines and GI’s as peacekeepers with bulls-eyes on their backs.


----------



## Bluelite75 (Feb 12, 2004)

EOD1 - I just want to thank you for your service. Another brother in arms. I'm home now but I've BTDT. F'em bro, its time to fall back and fire the FPF.

Steve :BM:


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

Steve thats great! I wish i had a dollar for every time i heard some1 say "fire the FPF"! hooyah tac training


----------



## Burner1 (Jul 30, 2002)

Yea, that was weak what they did. But what other way can they fight us? Hey, did anyone think of what would happen if WE were invaded? WE would most likely fight like hell to kick out whoever it was that attacked. With that said, The President, along with his crony Cheney, wanted to oust Saddam. Mission accomplished. Now the question is, who is the genius that thinks Democracy is going to work in a predominated shiite/Muslim country? Oh yea, let's not forget that the military is already strained with just about every military unit deployed some where in the world. 
Ideally, I would like to see ALL our forces regrouped, start in Iraq, and attack! Iran, Syria, and Saudi Arabia would all be put under U.S. occupation. They are no friends of ours anyway, although the politicians would like you to believe otherwise. OPEC is destroyed, we would have an independent economy, and Isreal would be covering our backs to boot! No one really likes us anyway, so we might as well do what has to be done now. Otherwise, we'll be in an endless quagmire, and at the same time, losing troops daily. 
Oh well, we'll just keep losing men and women daily due to political indecision and lack of direction. That sucks...


----------



## Bluelite75 (Feb 12, 2004)

Burner1- You know that might not be a bad idea. Have to bring back the draft though. Iran seems to be ready to implode. I've seen some reports on a insurrection movement growing inside that could rip that place apart. Remember back in the day Iran and Beruit where tourist attractions. Hey if you like hockey 
Here is a shameless plug for the REDLEGS. All guardsmen and active duty military. I'm sure a few of the SP guys on this board have heard of us. We also played the WAAF Buffalo Wings.

www.eteamz.com/redleghockey

Redlegs

Hope this works never tried to attach a link


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Funny that you mentioned Iran. Last month I was at a conference and heard a lecture by a former National Security guy, young guy, he was in place when 9/11 occurred... he stated that within the next 3 years Iran will become our biggest enemy/target and noted that they currently have an active and progressive nuclear weapons program and other WMD.

I guess I should reconsider my idea of buying real estate in the Mid-east for awhile...


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

I just watched the video and to say I'm disturbed by it is an understatement. Its tough to come up with the words to describe what these animals did. Just keep in mind, when your on the street, what these groups are capable of doing to Americans for no other reason than the fact they are Americans. 

Remember to always be safe and look out each other!!


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

RPD931 said:


> Funny that you mentioned Iran. Last month I was at a conference and heard a lecture by a former National Security guy, young guy, he was in place when 9/11 occurred... he stated that within the next 3 years Iran will become our biggest enemy/target and noted that they currently have an active and progressive nuclear weapons program and other WMD.
> 
> I guess I should reconsider my idea of buying real estate in the Mid-east for awhile...


Yeah, that desert front property is not so appeling anymore, even with the free camel. :lol:


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

> Hey, did anyone think of what would happen if WE were invaded? WE would most likely fight like hell to kick out whoever it was that attacked.


I have thought of of what would happen if we were invaded, your right we would try like hell to expel the invaders. I have been dealing with human atrocities for 8 years and i have seen mass grave sites, i seen the results of human torture. The sheer magnitude and resolve it takes to murder a man by decapitating him is enormous and very inhuman. There is a world of difference between defending your home land and the inhuman act of premeditated murder. It's kinda hard to see the difference just from watching a video it aslo hard to realize the magnitude of the act. But think about it like this the next time u have a truely bad person in the back of the car, take him to the station, leave him in a cell for a few days. Then set up a camera ask the man about his family then take an axe or sword (ur choice) and take off the man head. after that pick up the head and hold it up in front of the camera. The atrocity committed against Michael Berg as a human being, not an american was a complete INHUMAN act. There is a difference between the fortunes and death associatted with war and crimes against humanity. That was a cowardly and inhuman act. Acts like this, the 9/11 attacks, all the suicide bombings that have taken place in the name of Alluh have never been about defending your home land against invaders they are crimes against humanity. I have had Musslims trying to kill me since i was 18 and they have succeeded in killing friends of mine and retaliating in a way that Mr. Berg was killed is incomprehendable. Its kinda like decapitating all people suspected of a DUI because your wife was killed by a drunk driver.

Also i agree with burner, i think that democracy will not work. now that saddam is gone there are a thousand people to replace him. Iraq, afganistan and any other predominately Musslim country that is occupied with the hopes of setting up a new gov't will turn into another Korea. We will either pull completely out of these countries or there will be US troops there for ever. Either way thousands of US lives are still gonna be lost. America has the tools to dominate almost any country, but it is now down to endurance. We say we are fighting Iraq and terrorist, well Musslims don't see it like that. Lets face it we are fighting musslims it just so happens that the battles grounds are in afganistan and Iraq. It easily could have been iran, saudi, kuwait the phillipines or any other predominately Musslim country. who knows where we will be next.

I am bo no means anti musslim. Being stationed in the Middle east i have been to 7 countries over here and have seen both ends of spectrum. I have seen the peaceful side and muderous side of Islaam.


----------

